# Arrow rest question.



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I use a spring steel rest indoors exclusivly.Nothing to go wrong,and it is the most consistant rest.I shoot 2713s with 4" feathers and the clearance is fine.I do however have my feathers straight offset in the jig for maximum clearance.You didnt say what size arrows you are shooting.You can change the blade size to fit the size shafts you use.When I shoot my X-10 Pro Tours outside I just change the blade size to fit the shaft size.I even have nipped off the two prongs on the very tip to make a smaller v on the blade and it works great.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Geez I know its early but did I say 2713s? I meant 2712s.Buttons are too close together.LOL


----------



## m923 (Jan 20, 2008)

If it works for Don Ward (Vegas Champ) Must be good!!


----------

